# Make Flashable .zip?



## Lanmonster (May 9, 2012)

Hey guys, I am running AOKP JB nightlies on my Galaxy Nexus TORO and was wondering if I could create a flashable .zip that would add a couple of build.prop lines for me. Is there any way this is possible and if so, can you help? I want to add:

```
<br />
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=1<br />
pm.sleep_mode=1<br />
ro.mot.eri.losalert.delay=1000<br />
```
Thanks guys!


----------

